# Ruby-dooby-doo, gets her first 'tattoo'



## jak (Aug 15, 2009)

aww, that does so suit her!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Adorable!! How long would that last???


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

I have no idea how long it'll last! lol. Hence half the reason why we decided to play about and try it out! The owner adores it and sent me a txt later in the night raving about it more, so I'm glad! lol. Now we'll add to it next week probably, and keep tabs on how long it lasts... 

The colour is just chalk, so I expect that'll wear off, but I imagine the shaved bit will stay for a while...


----------



## taxtell (Sep 17, 2009)

That is awesome!
I want tattoos on Flip!!!

Let us know how long it lasts, etc.


----------



## puppylove (Aug 9, 2009)

That's so cool. You groomers are so creative!


----------



## Locket (Jun 21, 2009)

That is SO cool! I want to do that to Mitch, but I don't know what image thing I would want.


----------



## frostfirestandards (Jun 18, 2009)

I have a friend who is also a groomer, and she has a lab that she shaves down. 
one day I shaved her dog Shelby, and left hair in the pattern of Angel wings  
it was super cute! 


I like the color!


----------



## Salukie (Dec 18, 2009)

flyingduster said:


> The colour is just chalk, so I expect that'll wear off, but I imagine the shaved bit will stay for a while...


Did you just use regular sidewalk chalk? Or something else? That tattoo looks pretty good!


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

Salukie said:


> Did you just use regular sidewalk chalk? Or something else? That tattoo looks pretty good!


you can use sidewalk chalk or you can use artist chalk I believe. I've always used sidewalk chalk but I have a friend who use the artist chalk and loved it.


That looks really cool FD. I SUCK at shaving little patterns like that. Haha I couldn't do a kidney patch on Jazz when I put her in the E.S. It turned into just a weird bald patch with no shape haha. Well done


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

yup, regular chalk is fine, but I too use sidewalk chalk simply cos it's much bigger sticks! lol!

I don't know how long the colour lasted, cos she was then dyed ontop of the chalk... The shaved bit has mostly grown out though, though it is still there it's not obvious anymore.


----------



## Salukie (Dec 18, 2009)

Thanks flyingduster... I'll have to try that on Dana sometime...


----------

